# Hopeful!



## steve.moore (Apr 24, 2008)

I have finally persuaded the wife to try Cyprus for a year. Does anyone know of a decent long term rental company? Also I have a Labrador. Haas anyone any idea how a dog handles the summer heat?
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Steve,

Becky at smart rentz is the one to try. 

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus ...
Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property
SmartRentz is a well established reputable business specialising in Long Term rentals within Paphos and its surrounding villages. With our dedication and ..


Good luck and welcome


----------



## steve.moore (Apr 24, 2008)

many thanks I will have a look


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Another vote for SmartRentz ...and as for dogs...of course they manage, like the rest of us! Walks in the early morning or evening..lots of water....and we leave the Aircon on in the house if we leave our dog behind. You adapt and I am sure your dog will


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

steve.moore said:


> I have finally persuaded the wife to try Cyprus for a year. Does anyone know of a decent long term rental company? Also I have a Labrador. Haas anyone any idea how a dog handles the summer heat?
> Many thanks
> Steve


The dog will cope, we have a Labrador also. Many get them groomed so they have a short coat over the warmest months but we never do. We run a dog boarding and we let the dogs go in during daytime to have protection from sun and then walk them early and late


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We strip the thick undercoat from our dog in the summer rather than have him clipped (he would look very silly). Black dogs seem to suffer more in the heat than lighter coloured ones but on the whole as long as they have somewhere to go out of the sun they cope fairly well.
We do have a floor fan going most of the time in the summer and both the dog and cat like to lie in front of it. We leave it on for them when we go out.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We found our dog used to like the settee in the winter and the cool floor tiles in the summer!

As you can see from the responses dogs adapt OK as long as they have shade and water available. Our dog, who was black would often find the shade of a tree on his walks and stop there for us to catch up.

It's worthwhile noting that black dogs seem to scare many Cypriots, particularly women. We have been told their church teachings state that animals have no soul and relate black dogs to the devil.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> We found our dog used to like the settee in the winter and the cool floor tiles in the summer!
> 
> As you can see from the responses dogs adapt OK as long as they have shade and water available. Our dog, who was black would often find the shade of a tree on his walks and stop there for us to catch up.
> 
> ...


Religion is responsible for many things....


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a dog as long as you give him cool shower's only water he will be fine . We've lived hear 3 years now and love it we know a ground floor apartment that is for rent.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We have rented twice here since coming over and both agents have been excellent. Websites are:

www.mrrent-paphos.net
Paphos Property Cyprus Rent

As for the dog, we bought our schnauzer over and he has worked out the cool places for the summer, and the warm ones for the winter - they do adapt.

Good luck with your move


----------

